# Girl dog names...



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Collecting a patterdale terrier cross this evening. I'm stumped for names for a girl dog. Any good ones?


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Patsy


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

dog names are hard work, have you got any ideas at all or are you completly clueless (i mean this in the nicest sense)?


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

bella, lady, rosie, poppy, tia, sparky


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

ptsmith said:


> dog names are hard work, have you got any ideas at all or are you completly clueless (i mean this in the nicest sense)?


She's currently called Trixie but that's rubbish. Possibly will rename her something 2 syllables so it's easier for her. My girlfriend and I were thinking something silly rather than a person's name.


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

daisy, elle, ebony


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

Cranwelli said:


> She's currently called Trixie but that's rubbish. Possibly will rename her something 2 syllables so it's easier for her. My girlfriend and I were thinking something silly rather than a person's name.


if you would rather a name with character than its a matter of what resembles the dogs attributes and character.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Miss Bone:lol2: Woof,Dog,Betty,Maisie,Daisy,cat :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Havoc, Chaos, Mischief,Trouble


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Our patterdale is called Pepper. Be warned tho pattys are like jack russels on speed.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Lola!


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

curry


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Our patterdale is called Pepper. Be warned tho pattys are like jack russels on speed.


:lol2: Have to agree with this one, my sisters is mental, but fantastic at agility. Very yappy though.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Phoenix, Meg, Daisy, Dora, Macey, Tyskie

These are all lady dogs that I have known


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Our patterdale is called Pepper. Be warned tho pattys are like jack russels on speed.


:2thumb: That sums them up pretty well!

We get a few patterdales come in at work and their names are:

Twix (she is chocolate), Taz, MJ & Millie

Taz is an awesome name for a patty, short for tasmanian devil of course!

Or what about Tinker?


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

wht a bout sophie thts my gsd mean


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Luna (lunatic), lilly, emmy, zeta, kelly, happy, loopy


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

every girl dog should be called ruby!


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

bramble


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bella
Pepper
Cassie
Clio
Sasha
Ellie
Tia


----------

